# Brick Stain



## kcnorth (Jun 10, 2009)

Don't want to lose the look of brick, just need to change the overall color without going to paint. Having trouble finding a stain specifically for brick. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

kcnorth said:


> Don't want to lose the look of brick, just need to change the overall color without going to paint. Having trouble finding a stain specifically for brick. Any help is greatly appreciated.


Try masonry stain or concrete stain. Same stuff


----------



## kcnorth (Jun 10, 2009)

I'll try to find some...thanks


----------



## mblosik (Jan 3, 2009)

H&C concret stain.....used two different red colors, and stained the grout gray on my house and get compliments all the time.


----------

